

Good startup ideas - steveeq1

Recently I posted the question "What is your best startup idea" on Hacker News. I combined most of the responses plus a few I found lying around the web and put them in an easy-to-read format. If anyone has any additional suggestions for startup ideas, please put them in the reply, and I’ll add them manually, either on Hacker News or my blog entry.<p>Also, if anyone wants to put any of these ideas into fruition, there are two hacker-style events you can go to:
3 day startup - http://www.3daystartup.com/
Hacker codejam - http://www.meetup.com/hacker-codejam (this one is my personal meetup)<p>And if you can, please help spread word about this in the hacker community. IE: facebook/twitter/email/blogs/whatever . I’m trying to gain some grass-roots momentum for my meetup.<p>- IMDB, but for government - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/imdb_government.txt<p>- StumbleUpon for iPhone Apps. - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/stumble_upon_for_iphone.txt<p>- GPS + Digital Photos - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/gps_digital_photos.txt<p>- Social network for chance encounters - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/social_chance.txt<p>- Wikipedia for genealogy - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/genealogy.txt<p>- Online dating site, but from a different perspective - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/online_dating.txt<p>- Community problem solving - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/community_problem_solving.txt<p>- Open source credit scores and history - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/open_source_credit_scores.txt<p>- Reverse Ebay: Want to buy XYZ - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/reverse_ebay.txt<p>- Facebook + Craigslist - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/facebook_craigslist.txt<p>- Who looks like ME? - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/who_looks_like_me.txt<p>- Website for sharing startup ideas - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/website_sharing_ideas.txt<p>- Touch screen restaurant menu - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/touchscreen_restaurant.txt<p>- Location based gaming - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/location_based_gaming.txt<p>- Top-Ten List - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/top_ten.txt<p>- Dynamic podcasts for reading material - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/podcast_for_reading_material.txt<p>- Website for selling websites - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/website_sales.txt<p>- Real estate aggregator - http://www.tripperjones.com/stuff/startup_ideas/real_estate_aggregator.txt
======
kaiserama
Great list, a few I've thought about in the past or am currently thinking
about.

I think the Community problem solving idea may have been pursued by
CitySourced (TC50 09) <http://www.citysourced.com/>

------
jdileo
I think this is a very good list, thanks for spending the time putting it
together. I am most interested in how leveraging facebook could create a great
dating business model. The "connecting people" concept could also be inclusive
of careers and leverage Facebook to offer a LinkedIn alternative.

Does anyone know if either of these businesses are already running w/
traction?

